# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > تاپیک های آموزشی و دنباله دار >  برنامه نویسی ارزهای دیجیتال

## saeedjafari

با سلام و وقت بخیر
یک اسکریپتی دارم مینویسم برای محاسبه ولت ادرس و سکرت کی در ارزهای دیجتال مثل بیت کوین
ساختار به اینصورت هست که به دلیل ساختار بلکچین هر کسی یک حساب ولت ادرس ایجاد کنه یک سکرت کی هم بهش اختصاص داده میشه.
با استفاده از این دو مورد میتونه در سایتهای مختلف خرید و فروش بیت کوین انجام بده
من میخام الگوریتم این تولید و جنریت کردن این ولت ادرس رو برای ارزهای مختلف بدست بیارم
اگر کسی در این زمینه تجربه ای داره ممنون میشم اطلاع بده
با تشکر

----------

